# How Fast Are You? (2011 Poll)



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

_Note: I know about this thread, but this is from over a year ago, and I wanted a more up to date poll!_

It is nearing the end of 2011, and I thought I'd poll how generally fast the forum is for the 3x3. Please be honest, your name won't show up for the option that you chose. Also, I'm pretty sure this is the correct section. If not, mods feel free to move it. Chose the best option for you. Don't chose based on your PB's, but instead on your normal average. Thanks.


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 10, 2011)

I average 12ish on 3x3.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 10, 2011)

If I average 17.xx should I just choose 14-17?


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 10, 2011)

I average 20ish.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 10, 2011)

It sucks to be on the x of an x-y  21!


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 10, 2011)

12-14.
just like last year.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

I know I can't edit the poll, so if someone could change it to:

7-9 Seconds
10-12 Seconds
13-15 Seconds
16-18 Seconds
19-22 Seconds
23-25 Seconds
26-30 Seconds
31-35 Seconds
36-45 Seconds
46+ Seconds

That'd be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2011)

I've probably gotten just over a second faster in a year. From 13-15 to 12-14


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know I can't edit the poll, so if someone could change it to:
> 
> 7-9 Seconds
> 10-12 Seconds
> ...


 
Done, and poll votes reset so as not to skew the results. Please revote if you voted before this change.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 10, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Done, and poll votes reset so as not to skew the results. Please revote if you voted before this change.


 
It's not allowing me. It says I have already voted, but my result isn't shown. (7-9 is italicized, showing that I voted for it, but no result)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)

18-21


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 10, 2011)

I average 15-16 seconds.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 10, 2011)

Anywhere between 6 to 60 seconds. 

(Seriously, 10-12, at least when at home.)


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

13-14 for me.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 10, 2011)

Last year I wasn't cubing, and I'm around 19 at the moment. Hopefully by the time I do this next year I'll be around 13.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2011)

13-15 

Over the summer, I was around 12, but after no practice, I'm around 14 again.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2011)

High 12. Not sure if I should vote 10-12 or 13-15.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2011)

Says I've already voted and can't revote.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm 39s


----------



## cityzach (Dec 10, 2011)

i average 14-16 seconds, but that's not an option, so i chose 13-15, because most of my averages are in the 15 second range.


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still in the 30's :/ Wish I knew someone IRL that could help me.


----------



## majikat (Dec 10, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> Still in the 30's :/ Wish I knew someone IRL that could help me.


 
Teach someone, then he or she will become as good as you, and you'll race and both get better.


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

23-24.
Been stuck there for 1 and a half years. :|


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 10, 2011)

majikat said:


> Teach someone, then he or she will become as good as you, and you'll race and both get better.


 Anyone that I taught already, only knows the beginners method, and refuses to learn more.


----------



## Kyle™ (Dec 10, 2011)

I only clicked this link because I thought it was asking "How fat are you"? 
Still slow...Average 14 now.


----------



## Mal (Dec 10, 2011)

Average: 19-22


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 10, 2011)

I voted 10-12 but I'm more like... 9 to low 11...


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 10, 2011)

Low 20s-18. I really do suck at cubing.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 10, 2011)

like 13-14, but I can get down to sub 12 with just 1 or two days of practise, I don't care about 3x3x3... (I did 12.xx avg150 1 or 2 days ago, so I voted for the option with 12  )


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 10, 2011)

Before warm-up: 13-15.
After 50-100 solves: 11-12. So I voted 10-12.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 10, 2011)

like 11-12 right now gues i improved 7-8 seconds.


----------



## chris w (Dec 10, 2011)

went with 10-12, pretty much mid-high 11 is where im at. hopefully nearer 10 soon though with practice over holidays


----------



## JasonK (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty solid 17, but inching down... I'd rather this than being stuck in the same place for ages like I was at 22 avg


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to know who put the three "7-9 Seconds"


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I want to know who put the three "7-9 Seconds"


 
I put one of them :3


----------



## Skullush (Dec 10, 2011)

Last year: Around 30 seconds
Now: 16-18 would be pretty accurate


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmph. Started cubing on January 22nd of this year and I'm nearly sub-20 now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2011)

These are actually really appropriate ranges! Good job on at least changing them to that.

The results seem fairly predictable.


----------



## jrb (Dec 10, 2011)

I picked 19-22.



Jaycee said:


> Hmph. Started cubing on January 22nd of this year and I'm nearly sub-20 now.



Cool, you're the same speed as me! I've been cubing for 2 months longer than you though


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I want to know who put the three "7-9 Seconds"


 
It should be 4 people, mine wasn't counted and I can't vote again. D:


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm 12~13 what should I choose?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> I'm 12~13 what should I choose?


 
You can really do either, but keep in mind this is for 2011. So if you are just becoming 12ish, then id still pick 13, but whichever you think you are more.


----------

